# Did I just buy a bent Cervelo Soloist team? (pics)



## ryanb (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi all,
I was saving my pennies and found a 2006 soloist team on CL w/ full dura ace/etc for a really good price. Went down last night, took it for a spin, went great! Bought it on the spot. It was night time, but indoors the bike looked perfect, brand-new really. Guy had less than 400 miles on it, and was upgrading to a carbon soloist....

anyhow, today I get back from a quick spin (in which I noticed zero problems on city streets), and I'm looking over my new toy. Uh, is that a friggin' DENT in the seat tube, directly above the BB? It looks like it *may* be there by design, as the seat tube curves slightly from the weld...as if the frame was "dimpled" there to get the curve right. Anyhow, here are some crappy camera phone pics, can anyone else with a soloist team confirm/deny that I have a dented frame? 

any input appreciated:


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

I think I remember reading somewhere that the dent is intentional. I believe it's a combination of the aero shaping changing when it hits the BB and the curve of the seat tube itself. 

I may be making all of that up, but I swear I read it somewhere. Try the cervelo knowledge base or e-mail 'em.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

it does look bent but cervelo makes weird tube shapes, maybe you'll get a responde from an actual owner to compare frames.
give cervelo a call.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Try the forum on the Cervelo site.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

My is like that too. I thought I had a damaged frame at first when I bought it at hte LBS. I asked the guys there and they opened up another box still bubble wrapped and not put together to show me that they are all like that.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

I was looking at the Soloist Team ( for my own reasons) and noticed the seat tube that you questioned. From what I can tell, it looks like your frame is not dented. :thumbsup: Check out the pics from Competitive Cyclist


----------



## ryanb (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks for the feedback everyone! Now that I've determined my frame is fine, I can enjoy the bike stress free! Except for climbs that is....oh man this bike kicks my ass! 

-R


----------

